# Having Trouble Installing Custom Recovery



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

I have an EVO 4G phone that I am trying to root. It has hboot 2.18 and I followed some instructions for that hboot. I used the htc unlock bootloader and it is now unlocked.

I trying to follow this procedure from teramrevolation: http://teamrevolation.forumotion.com...ing+hboot+2+18

I am running into difficulty when I get to where I flash a custom recovery. I have put a custom unloader zip file on my SD card. When I enter: adb reboot bootloader the phone turns off and the bootloader opens. I then select boot and that changes the menu to include recovery and I then select recovery. The phone reboots and I get a triangle and an exclamation mark. I then press the volume up and power buttons to get the android system recovery <3e>. I have the followin options listed:

Reboot system now
Apply update from sdcard
Wipe data/factory reset
Wipe cache partition

Also lower on the screen in yellow text it says: E:Can't open /cache/recovery/command

If I select "Apply update from sdcard" and press the power button it doesn't install the update it gives the following message and reboots:

Invalid operation

Success rebooting by reason: oem-00...

I looked around in some forums for the message above and there was a suggestion to enter the following commands, but, doesn't explain what to do with them:

adb reboot bootloader 
fastboot devices => which returns HT0A3HL06966 fastboot
fastboot getvar cid => which returns cid: SPCS_001

I take it getting the cid is important, but, I don't know what to do with it???


----------



## erbolus (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi.

I am wondering if you found the solution?

I have the same problem with my phone.


----------

